# 4014 in the snow today



## Maxum

I caught UP 4014 in the snow today as it headed back to the UP shops in Cheyenne.

























In this picture it's pretty hard to tell it's 2019 and not 1949


----------



## Big Ed

Nice shots. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

The second picture should replace the Train we have up top on the site.

That has been discussed a lonnnnnnng time ago.
But CP Rail #6550 still stands.


----------



## MichaelE

I'm happy to see it earning revenue.


----------



## seayakbill

Terrific photos. It sure has logged the miles over the past few months.

Bill


----------



## Millstonemike

Big Ed said:


> Nice shots. :smilie_daumenpos:


+1. Suitable for framing. And I'm impressed with the "director's cut" video. Great.


----------



## Maxum

MichaelE said:


> I'm happy to see it earning revenue.



Actually those were brand new covered hoppers that were empty. The reason they're towing them is to save on using the brake shoes on 4014. The brake shoes on 4014 were not replaced during the rebuild. This was told to me by Ed Dickens himself.


----------



## Big Ed

Millstonemike said:


> +1. Suitable for framing. And I'm impressed with the "director's cut" video. Great.


They ought to be made into glossy Postcards. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maxum

Thanks for the compliments. I consider myself very fortunate to live near UP's mainline from Denver to Cheyenne (where UP houses it's steam engines). Cheyenne is only an hour drive from my house.


----------



## MichaelE

Maxum said:


> Actually those were brand new covered hoppers that were empty. The reason they're towing them is to save on using the brake shoes on 4014. The brake shoes on 4014 were not replaced during the rebuild. This was told to me by Ed Dickens himself.


Are they using the train brakes from all of the cars to help 4014 braking? What about the dynamic braking from the Diesel locomotive?

Train and locomotive braking is not something I know a lot about.


----------



## Fire21

Personally, photo #3 is the one I like best. But they're all just plain cool!


----------



## Big Ed

Fire21 said:


> Personally, photo #3 is the one I like best. But they're all just plain cool!


I would go with any of them to get rid of the CP that been there since the beginning of the MTF site. 

Just so........BLAH. :smokin:


----------



## Jeff T

Well done!! Thanks!


----------



## Chugman

Great pictures, thanks for posting them.

Art


----------



## Magic

Excellent stuff there, thanks for posting.
4014 gets my vote for a new pic.

Magic


----------



## ERIE610

*UP 4014 KC VISIT*

The 4014 was in Kansas City on the 18th. Awesome Engine. I tried to get some decent pics but the crowd was pretty heavy around the Engine. Nice video & still pics for sure. As far s using the hoppers for brakes the UP did the same procedure when they towed the 4014 from LA to Cheyenne. Sometimes a Steam Engine needs a load in order for it to run properly. UP could have made a revenue run by delivering the new hoppers.

LATER


----------



## Spence

Great looking photos. :appl::appl:


----------



## Maxum

MichaelE said:


> Are they using the train brakes from all of the cars to help 4014 braking? What about the dynamic braking from the Diesel locomotive?
> 
> Train and locomotive braking is not something I know a lot about.


I've been able to visit UP's steam shop numerous times and to talked to various members of the steam crew, including Ed Dickens (head of UP's steam program and the only one that operates 4014). Ed told me they know the steam purists would love to see the steam engines operate without a diesel in the consist, but it's there for several reasons. 

One is in case the steam engine breaks down, the diesel can push it to a siding. Another is the dynamic braking. Like the cars the steam engines pull, they can use the wheel brakes on the diesel and save the brake shoes on the steam engines. Another reason for the diesel is that it allows them to ease off the throttle and stretch the fuel mileage out on the steam locomotives. And lastly, Ed has said he does not want to work the steam locomotives hard. He wants them to last for many years to come. So using a diesel reduces the wear and tear on the steam engines.


----------



## Fire21

Maxum said:


> One is in case the steam engine breaks down, the diesel can push it to a siding. Another is the dynamic braking. Like the cars the steam engines pull, they can use the wheel brakes on the diesel and save the brake shoes on the steam engines. Another reason for the diesel is that it allows them to ease off the throttle and stretch the fuel mileage out on the steam locomotives. And lastly, Ed has said he does not want to work the steam locomotives hard. He wants them to last for many years to come. So using a diesel reduces the wear and tear on the steam engines.


 It's nice to get that perspective and explanation. I've often figured it was for multiple reasons.


----------



## highvoltage

I'm curious why they didn't replace the brakes on the 4014. Were parts not available, or not able to be manufactured?


----------



## MattR

Big Ed said:


> I would go with any of them to get rid of the CP that been there since the beginning of the MTF site.
> 
> Just so........BLAH. :smokin:


I do agree. It's pretty "flat" it you will


----------



## bigdodgetrain

oh delete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

When the graphic was put there, a Canadian company didn't own the site. I'm sure we can replace it if we come up with a good replacement. We went round-n-round on this, but in the end we didn't come up with a better replacement.

Someone care to try again?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> When the graphic was put there, a Canadian company didn't own the site. I'm sure we can replace it if we come up with a good replacement. We went round-n-round on this, but in the end we didn't come up with a better replacement.
> 
> Someone care to try again?


But to further explain the guy who first started this site (TwoRail) was Canadian.
Therefor that is why he chose it.

One of the pictures of the 4014 looks good? Don't know about the size.

John, I looked for that thread about changing it but can't find it. Do you know where it is?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't recall the title, but it was several years ago.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here it is: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233&highlight=change+graphic


----------



## Big Ed

Thanks, I didn't realize that tworail started it.


----------



## balidas

Sweet! Thanks for the pix.


----------



## highvoltage

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here it is: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=233&highlight=change+graphic


So, is it time to have another poll?


----------

